# Bedazzle My Kayfun And Everything Else



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

looki here

http://www.vaperoyalty.com/royal-couture-custom-bling-kayfun-m-tank/

kayfun:





nemi :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

@Stroodlepuff @Metal Liz


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

OMW!!!!! So pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

hahhaa thanks dude  but do you get the "bedazzling" in black and red too? hahahah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahhaa thanks dude  but do you get the "bedazzling" in black and red too? hahahah



black:





spikey:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

hells yeah, i like the second one  but the stones just need to be black hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Hahahahaha this last one looks hilarious, umm not my cup of tea


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

if the unlike button didn't give you a negative rating, i would give you an unlike on that comment @annemarievdh  it's rocking, but like i said the stones just needs to be black hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Oeps, sorry @Metal Liz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

black stones.... but it looks like it has an disease hahahaha

MALAATS!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/5/14)

yeah i agree... and it has bows on too!!! why not sculls???


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

hahaha that does look a bit sick


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Lookie here, I like the diamond drip tip


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Ow and some more bling bling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/5/14)

Oh lord... girls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Oh lord... girls.



We are wonderful beings, aren't we


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

@annemarievdh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

hahahahaha ag thank you @johan. Just whis I had some bling bling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> hahahahaha ag thank you @johan. Just whis I had some bling bling



Just go to your local arts & crafts shop, buy some sprinkling glitter thingies with the correct glue (like some young girls put on their nails) and voila it looks exactly like the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

johan said:


> Just go to your local arts & crafts shop, buy some sprinkling glitter thingies with the correct glue (like some young girls put on their nails) and voila it looks exactly like the pics.



You know... I am quit talented with the arts & crafts... It could work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

This thread.... this is abuse of good vaping gear right here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

devdev said:


> This thread.... this is abuse of good vaping gear right here.



Sies vir jou @devdev

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Sies vir jou @devdev



I don't like sparkly things on vaping gear. If it was meant to look like that, then the designers would have sommer put all those pointy sparkly dinguses on there


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

devdev said:


> I don't like sparkly things on vaping gear. If it was meant to look like that, then the designers would have sommer put all those pointy sparkly dinguses on there



oooo that is a very restricted way of thinking, devie. Bedazelle thingies are there to bedazell thingies


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

@devdev that's why BLING is for ........... and @annemarievdh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

lol @annemarievdh I will take your word for it.

It's like girls who vajazzle their vajay-jays

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

devdev said:


> lol @annemarievdh I will take your word for it.
> 
> It's like girls who vajazzle their vajay-jays



Nooooooo TO MUCH INFO


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

Seriously Vajazzled is a thing. Go and google.

Somethings I will never understand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

devdev said:


> Seriously Vajazzled is a thing. Go and google.
> 
> Somethings I will never understand



I don't think I want to


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

devdev said:


> Seriously Vajazzled is a thing. Go and google.
> 
> Somethings I will never understand



Noo @devdev! I almost rebooted my PC - couldn't close it quickly enough: https://www.google.co.za/search?q=V..._bzLoPY7AbstoEY&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=959

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

johan said:


> Noo @devdev! I almost rebooted my PC - couldn't close it quickly enough: https://www.google.co.za/search?q=V..._bzLoPY7AbstoEY&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=959



Thank you @johan, you just confirmed for me not to go and look


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you @johan, you just confirmed for me not to go and look



DON'T LOOK, DON'T EVEN PEAK! I thought Dev made a joke!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

johan said:


> Noo @devdev! I almost rebooted my PC - couldn't close it quickly enough: https://www.google.co.za/search?q=V..._bzLoPY7AbstoEY&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=959



Interesting ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

johan said:


> DON'T LOOK, DON'T EVEN PEAK! I thought Dev made a joke!



Thank you, I will not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Instead I will post more bedazeld e-cigs 

And a pink vape stand

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

For the

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Alex said:


> For the


Hahahaha sorry one of these are my style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

Can you imagine how painful that must be to vape one of those the morning after?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

LOL! This is @johan and potentially @annemarievdh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha sorry one of these are my style



Must be the one on the left then


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Alex said:


> Must be the one on the left then



huh


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> huh



You did say *one *of them was your style? So naturally the nemesis came to mind

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Alex said:


> You did say *one *of them was your style? So naturally the nemesis came to mind



Sorry had a blond moment, jip jip your right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

Hay @devdev, you cant dislike my post


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hay @devdev, you cant dislike my post



Sorry, sorry, sorry. Baie leerlik of me.

I undid it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

devdev said:


> Sorry, sorry, sorry. Baie leerlik of me.
> 
> I undid it



Age thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

well this thread went south.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (27/5/14)

Well the topic literally did....


Hehehehehee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/5/14)

true....


----------

